
Electric cars could charge in 10 minutes with a new kind of battery - neo4sure
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2221740-electric-cars-could-charge-in-10-minutes-with-a-new-kind-of-battery/
======
Tempest1981
Tested using a "commercially available industrial battery" (with micron-thick
nickel foils inserted) -- sounds promising!

